# What is a fair rate to pay someone to let dog out during the day?



## insomniac116 (Jun 24, 2008)

I just found a puppy a few weeks ago, I am a full time college student and work part time, I go to classes from 8-11 and then work for 4-5 hours in the afternoon, school the puppy does fine and I let her out of the kennel to go to the bathroom when i get home, but I am gone too long at work for her to go without a potty break. 

Anyway, my neighbor is home most of the day usually and he has come over a couple times to let her out, but I'd like to pay him, how much is a fair rate to pay him weekly to come over once maybe twice a day to let the dog out to use the bathroom? My neighbor is literally right next door to me so it's not like he has to drive or travel far.

I'd like to pay on a weekly basis until the pup does fine without needing a potty break while I'm at work.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

I used to pay a 14yr old kid that lives across the street $30.00 a week to walk my dogs for 20min and let them out before school by opening the dog door. He did this two days a week for me.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Well the dog walkers in my area charge $40-60 per hr walk. I guess if he's just letting your dog out perhaps $50 a week?


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a dog walker come to my apt for a week while I was out of town and my bf was at work (so he took them out in the evening for me) and they came once a day, 30 minute walk, feed them lunch and it was $18 for both dogs per day! (I think $23 on the weekend) a steal of a deal!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

My dog walker charges $11 for a quick walk, $15 for a 30-minute walk, $25 for a full hour, and a slight discount for multiple walks in a single day.


----------



## insomniac116 (Jun 24, 2008)

The dog won't be walked, only let out (5 min a day?) as she does not have all of her vaccinations. It is hard to gauge what to charge for this type of service, Walking the dog and letting it go out are two different services.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Hmm... I live in an apartment complex, and there's someone who lives in this building who charges $5/day for potty breaks (no walks, just 1 break) and $15/day for a 15 minute walk. If your neighbour is letting your dog out a couple of times a day, I'd say maybe pay him about $40 a week?


----------



## insomniac116 (Jun 24, 2008)

lucidity said:


> Hmm... I live in an apartment complex, and there's someone who lives in this building who charges $5/day for potty breaks (no walks, just 1 break) and $15/day for a 15 minute walk. If your neighbour is letting your dog out a couple of times a day, I'd say maybe pay him about $40 a week?


I was thinking $40 a week or so because it won't be every day, probably 5 days a week.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think that sounds fair. You could go with that... after all, he lives right next door!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

First off I want to commend you for thinking of paying your neighbour. I've known many people who depend on neighbours/friends for helping with puppies and don't even think about paying them or gifting them with something nice. 

Secondly, have you mentioned paying him to him? Personally, I wouldn't, I would just surprise him with the money and a thank you note and in the note mention your wish to pay him. He may prefer a concert ticket or a night at the movies instead...I don't know your neighbour. It's awfully nice that he's doing it for you in the first place!


----------



## momtoharley (Jan 2, 2010)

We pay $18/day for a 45 minute visit, which includes feeding, potty breaks, and playing. When the weather is nice again, and when he has finished his walks, this will also include longer walks. Because this is a professional dog walker, I also get a detailed journal each day of what he did during their visit (e.g., how much he ate, his level of activity, whether he went #1 or #2, etc.). She also practices some of the things we have been working on in our training. Personally, I'd probably offer a neighbor $5/day to just let the dog out (since there is no travel time/gas money, and he really isn't spending much time with the dog).


----------

